# Oil change notification on infotainment center



## sharon114 (Apr 17, 2015)

This happened this past week on my 2012 Chevy Cruze --

"This is your car speaking. Help!! I need an oil change. Take me to Jiffy Lube Now" It didn't actually speak, the words just appeared & scrolled on the infotainment screen. At first I thought it was an ad from the radio station (not Satellite), but it's been there for days now. I don't how it got there or how to delete it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

So what is the oil change status? Check the DIC (instrument cluster)


----------



## sharon114 (Apr 17, 2015)

The DIC is fine - it was reset on Wed when I had the oil changed. I had the day off & planned to get it changed cuzz it was due. The msg was still showing up on Thursday.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Did it want your SSAN, address, and Mother's maiden name?


----------



## sharon114 (Apr 17, 2015)

LOL. This is definitely big bro checking up on me.


----------



## sharon114 (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's 2 pix showing the msg - taken on Tues April 14.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats kind of freaky.......also has a big brother feeling about it.

Someone has to figure out how it singles out a specific vehicle.

I think I would be pestering the oil change joint about how this works.

Rob


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Last time I went to jiffy lube they left my oil cap off and I drove around all day with it off and had a mess in my engine bay. Last time I went to jiffy lube.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sharon114 said:


> Here's 2 pix showing the msg - taken on Tues April 14.
> 
> View attachment 142801
> View attachment 142809


It's an advertisement from the radio station. Instead of sending out the song information on the sub-channel they're sending out a paid advertisement. My only question is does this station also play commercials or do they have a commercial free format and this is how they're paying for the station.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> It's an advertisement from the radio station. Instead of sending out the song information on the sub-channel they're sending out a paid advertisement. My only question is does this station also play commercials or do they have a commercial free format and this is how they're paying for the station.


Yep, I'd bet the station is using the RDS to send ads. Does this station also show you the music information at other times? Nearly all of the local FM stations here don't use RDS for anything and only one actually sends the song information out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now that this has started I wonder how long other stations start using the RDS channel for advertising.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if the local FM stations here even have the equipment to send the RDS out, since they aren't sending the song information now. Can't wait for an ad to show up on Black Betty's screens? SWMBO will go bonkers.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Now that this has started I wonder how long other stations start using the RDS channel for advertising.


Seen this back as far as at least 2012 with my cruze. A few local stations the RDS info changes for the commercials and will include local phone numbers for the business or maybe the website. Changes with every commercial just like it does with every song.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We big cities have that stuff and this sure did mess with the OP's head . 
1 can only speculate how much Goofie stuff we''ll get now that RDS will become more prevelant . And to the average undereducated dumbskill .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Seen this back as far as at least 2012 with my cruze. A few local stations the RDS info changes for the commercials and will include local phone numbers for the business or maybe the website. Changes with every commercial just like it does with every song.


This I wouldn't mind since the RDS channel was originally designed to show what's playing. If they're talking, put that up. If a commercial, put that up. Better yet, give me a way to turn off the RDS display.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

XM has not sent out any promotional stuff other than that Neutered promotions about the DJ or special performances by certain talents ..

​XM ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> XM has not sent out any promotional stuff other that Neutered promotions about the DJ or special performances by certain talents ..
> 
> ​XM ..


.. costs money.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> This I wouldn't mind since the RDS channel was originally designed to show what's playing. If they're talking, put that up. If a commercial, put that up. Better yet, give me a way to turn off the RDS display.


You can turn off rds in radio settings 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, you can turn RDS off on my car too. It will also let you search the RDS channels by category, or genre. I guess that's for when you are away from your normal listening area.


----------



## sharon114 (Apr 17, 2015)

The radio station is a sports talk show station - no songs, but they run ads as usual. No matter how it got there - it's kinda creepy.


----------

